# Easiest Way to Watch Hulu on CM9/CM10



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

What is the easiest way, by way of APK possibly, or some user agent switching and don't provide sarcastic responses (lol), what is a easy way to watch Hulu.com tv/movies (not by way of Hulu Plus) on the latest version of CM9 and CM10?

How does one go about doing this?

I really appreciate you guys and gals help on this. It may seem easy to you, but I read articles on Hex editing, replacing flash players and simply in 2013, if there is a more convenient, more safer way of going about this  Thank you!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Storm said:


> What is the easiest way, by way of APK possibly, or some user agent switching and don't provide sarcastic responses (lol), what is a easy way to watch Hulu.com tv/movies (not by way of Hulu Plus) on the latest version of CM9 and CM10?
> 
> How does one go about doing this?
> 
> I really appreciate you guys and gals help on this. It may seem easy to you, but I read articles on Hex editing, replacing flash players and simply in 2013, if there is a more convenient, more safer way of going about this  Thank you!


Hey, have you tried installing the flash apk? This works fine for running flash in the supported browsers. I was under the impression this also worked for Hulu.

Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.34 Android 4.0+ Download:
http://www.2shared.com/file/AsfKUBo7/Android_Flash_Player_version_1.html


----------



## cdarbro (Feb 20, 2013)

Doesnt work for me, still getting 'unsupported device' on cm10.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

cdarbro said:


> Doesnt work for me, still getting 'unsupported device' on cm10.


There is an apk version that will work with the TouchPad but only if you are located in the US. I did a quick Google search

Download
http://www.mediafire...n0e9qxeo1mt0onh

Thread
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1449110


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

That's HuluPlus, I am talking specifically about Hulu.com unless one can chime in that a non-subscriber can use HuluPlus and watch the same material as Hulu.com?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Storm said:


> That's HuluPlus, I am talking specifically about Hulu.com unless one can chime in that a non-subscriber can use HuluPlus and watch the same material as Hulu.com?


There is a section for free videos but no content will play for me due to my geographical location.

You could try streaming content from 1 Channel. Remember to double tap the video in the browser. 
http://www.1channel.ch/


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

The mediafire link doesn't work, just keeps reloading the page, and the later comments on that thread says it stopped working. Can anyone else chime in? Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Storm said:


> This flash player hop on one foot while flapping your arms while teaching Sunday school is a bit of a ridiculous multi-step unnecessary feat. I did this exact method to get mine to work using hulu, but most everything else flash-wise didn't. So i uninstalled and went back to the drawing Board. Then I found the way to do this that doesn't involve copying these files in and using scripts. Its a single application called Lucky Patcher. I might get dinged for suggeting ths utility, but please hear me out. This little utility can do many things, but I only use it for the hack to adobe flash. I highly recommend only using for this purpose because some of these power tweaks its capable of can make it to where you cant update/remove/reinstall an app if you didnt know what you were doing. That said...go out to Cuz Google and search for "Lucky Patcher Apk". Download it, launch, and allow root. It might want to update,which is ok to do. Youll just have to relaunch it after the upgrade. So launch the app and as soon as its read all of your apps, tap the top entry which should be Adobe Flash Player 11.1. Next tap "Open Menu of Patches". Tap backup and the menu will close. Tap on the flash entry again and again select Open Menu of Patches. Next tap Custom Patch. Read the description for your own education and tap Apply. What it does is a hex edit Offset in the flash player library to make it report itself as if it is desktop flash. Since doing this, Im able to browse and watch hulu and havent had any problems on other sites. Just make sure that you set your browser to the desktop Agent. My favorite browser for flash is ics+ browser. It works great as long as you have enabled plugins in the browser settings. One last thing...I cant remember if i had to reboot the TP After applying the patch, but it sure wont hurt.  And my last LAST thing? Im trying to type this out on my touchpad. So please forgive any typos or punctuation you see as I'm also doing this as fast as i can. If this convo has to go to pm, pls feel free to drop a question or two.
> 
> Rbl0376


Lucky Patcher
http://www.apktopsit...-patcher-2-8-2/


----------



## elshuler (Feb 26, 2013)

I use a Playon server to view Hulu. It has to be installed on a PC that's up all the time. Using the Playon app from the Google Play store on a HP Touchpad you can access your Playon server from any internet connection.


----------

